# E-Tec or Verado



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looking at a new book, and leaning towards an E-Tec. Does anybody have an educated opinon on either of these motors. Any help would be welcomed. Thanks
Nick Roehl


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I have fished out of 3 E-tecs on Rangers.

I personally wouldnt own one for a few reasons.
1) seen failure in too many of them (2 in my limited experience)
2) felt that holeshot was poor, vs what has been hyped by media, Opti would smoke it out of the hole in the boats I have been in.
3) Kinda noisy for me, I also would lean away from optis due to the same reason

Positives
1) newer technology, with less maintainence (not 0 maint as they would have you think)
2) "decent" fuel economy
3) fast

I personally dont have any experience with Verados, however if I were buying new I would have to chose between a Verado and a Suzuki. Both very quiet, fuel efficient (depending on WOT vs cruising RPMs), smooth, quiet, quiet, and dependable. I dont really like the idea of more upkeep with the Verado vs most of the competition.

This is my limited impression and belief as I have been in a few E-tec equipped boats, no Verados, and 1 Suzuki.

I have turned into a 4 stroke guy, just like jumping into your car; start everytime, not coldblooded, quiet, and smell free for the most part.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I would not own a verado. Have been in boats with them and the owners never had much good to say about them besides the digital shift troll mode. I have talked to guys who love them, but the guys I've been on the water with didnt care for the gas mileage. They drink gas and are a heavy, expensive motor. Have been in boats with the etec. Sweet motor, lots of power, good top end speed and pretty quiet. But, I know of guys who have blown them up or had other problems. The suzuki is a good motor, have never heard anything bad about them at all. Same with yamaha 4 strokes, good motors. The new opti max motors are way quieter than in years past and get as good of mileage as a four stroke with better power IMO. I was actually quite impresed with the new optis, the old ones were loud and I didnt think they would change much but they changed a lot. If i were buying new it would be the opti followed by yamaha or suzuki.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

What HP are you looking at? That makes a difference!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looking at a 18.5ft boat so probably a 150hp. Have never had a boat over 18ft so 150 to 175 should be enough, right?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

What kind of boat? What is the max hp?


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

You're in the ballpark with that HP range and size of boat. I've done a lot of research lately and am sold on the 4 strokes, espescially in the HP range you're talking.

The 150 HP Yammy 4s is a top notch motor. I've spent time around these motors and they are very nice. Would definately be high on the list. The Suzuki 4s motors are also getting very high reviews. Merc is there too, but I'd lean towards the Yammy and Suzi first. If you're going to the 175, the Suzi would probably be my choice (don't know that Yammy has a 175 4s). The Verado, either 150 or 175 would be a nice motor. Relatively new but they're lighter than their big brothers. Fuel economy at WOT would be my only concern, but in reality the Verado at cruise speeds gets just as good if not better than any other motor. That WOT really sucks the gas though. Overall reliability of the 4s motors seems phenomenal. Very much like car motors.

As for two strokes, the Opti would be first in line. It seems like they've got the mid range Optis figured out pretty well. Not near as loud as they used to be and very reliable. Yamaha mid ranges 2s motors are also good motors from my research, though not as popular. The Etec in this range is probably as good as the Merc, but I'm just no sold on them yet. Performance is very good, but still some reliability issues.

The mid range 4s don't seem to have the getup that the 2s have. Top speed is close though. But, the 4s is quieter. Fuel mileage has got to be close between the 4s and 2s, I don't have any hard #'s to back that up though. Good luck!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looking at a Lund Tyee 18.5, max. is 175hp.


----------

